# Woodworking Related Android and iphone Apps



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought it would be cool for people to post the apps that they know about for phones that are woodworking related. The only good one I have is The Wood Whisperer but i'm sure there is more out there that can be useful to the woodworker. Please share the apps that you all use.


----------



## MGW (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep checking to see if there are any replies to this…...I hoped to find out about some great apps, too. Oh well, at least my reply will help move it back up the list. I'll check in again later!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know of any except Angry Birds


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This reply, too. I've marked it to Watch!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thewoodwhisperer app


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah I kept watching it myself guys, but I guess there are not many woodworking related apps out there. I have the woodhisperer one on my phone but I wish we had more. I wish LumberJocks had one so we could follow along on our phones easier.


----------



## MKman (Aug 22, 2012)

What about WoodMasterHD for the iPad and iPhone? It's a woodworking app that is hands-down the best app out there for woodworking. I have the ipad version and it's loaded with some very cool features and has already paid for itself. It's like half the price of some of the other woodworking apps. Not sure if there is android version but it's one of those "Must have" apps if you're a woodworker. Hope they do a version for the Windows phone. :/


----------



## WSheck (Sep 18, 2012)

I have WoodMaster for the iPhone and very pleased with this woodworking app. I don't own the iPad version but agree with MKman 100%. WoodMaster is a really nice app for woodworkers, especially if you're new to the trade.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

board foot calc.

The Woodshop Widget

WoodMaster

I have not used any of these but I did a search awhile back when I got my iphone and here are a few I found. Still not much of a smart phone kinda guy. But I am slowly learning to appreciate it.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are the ones I use the most, although some of them are exactly woodworking but are very useful when doing a paid project.

My measures, it lets you take a pic of whatever space you plan to use and then add distance between points.

Shop Math, self explanatory.

Project calc. bare bones app to keep track of expenses, etc.

Timesheeter, this one is great to keep track of the time it takes you to do a project, what expenses you had on the project. It has a "punch in" and "punch out" button, open expense categories and some more features like charts and so on.

I forgot to add, on the iPhone 4S and above with the compass you also get a level, pretty handy to measue tilt angles, level angles etc.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I just stumbled into this thread right after downloading what appears to be a dynamite app for Droid. I downloaded the free version (which nags you with ads over important buttons sometimes…can work around) of Handyman Calc. It seems to offer quite a broad range of functions that seem powerful yet simple to use, including one that says I'm too fat! (damn BMI charts anyway…weren't built for farm boys that got their mass from shoveling!) I think this will be handy from time to time. 
DanK


----------

